# Light switch wiring



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi all,

After a 40 year drought I have finally gotten back into the Lemans/GTO world. I purchased a 1968 convertible Lemans that was cloned to a GTO a few years back. Mostly a working car, but still some things to fix.

I'm trying to figure out a problem with my lights. Here is what works: headlights (high and low beam), Break lights, and the left and right rear turn signals. However none of the running lights work (rear, front, or sides). I removed the bulbs (1157) from the sockets and found that the running lights side (in the socket) goes to ground. Any clues where this could be happening? Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the light switch? I'm guessing that the switch is wired up incorrectly, grounding the running light side.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I would say you have a ground problem on the front end harness. You should make sure that all the sockets have good grounds from the black wire...clip your 12 volt test light on the poss batt post and probe black wire in the socket, or back probe connector (don't pierce the insulation) If it lights it's good. No light no ground. What you do have working is probley back feeding. Make sure no paint at fender grounds, and you have clean grounds from fender to frame, frame to battery, block to battery. Too much paint or rust will kill grounds. Parking light wires are all brown. You can also test the brown wire right from the back of the switch, then at the bulkhead connector (both sides).


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Fuzzy, I don't think its a grounding issue. I removed the pigtail harness to the light switch and jumpered 12volts to the two brown (two brown wires bundled together into the harness) wires coming out of the switch and the tail lights and front running lights came on. At that point I figured it was a bad headlight switch. Got a new switch and plugged the pigtail in---no tail or running lights. I believe the pigtail and the light switch were original. 

Does anybody have info (or diagrams) of how the headlight switch works? The red wire coming in the switch is hot, but I know at least one of the wires runs back to the fuse box, but I don't know why.

Thanks


----------

